
How does a GPU shader core work? [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://aras-p.info/texts/files/2018Academy%20-%20GPU.pdf
======
atesti
Also have a look at [https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-
the-...](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-the-graphics-
pipeline-2011-index/) where all the stages of the GPU pipeline are explained
very well

------
aymenim
is the video available?

~~~
aras_p
No, it wasn't recorded. And I was talking in Lithuanian, which wouldn't have
been very useful :)

~~~
david-gpu
Thank you for making this presentation. It was really well done.

